# World Cup Qualification



## naijawin (Sep 5, 2016)

19:45 - World Cup Qualification
Spain - Liechtenstein
Over2.5 HT @2.63


----------



## www.bettingtime.ru (Oct 6, 2016)

*International World Cup, Predictions*
IRELAND - GEORGIA,
Tip: 1 (AH -1) - 1.65


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (Nov 9, 2016)

Brazil vs Argentina is the most interesting match for me.
I expect big fight between two Barca superstars Neymar and Messi.
Who is your favorite?


----------



## HQ Tipsters (Nov 9, 2016)

Brasil vs Argentina is match where the match exceeds sport.
It's always a pretty ugly match.. so..  I don't expect nice game.. 
Lots of yellow cards?


----------

